# MTB somewhere in thearly AM 9/26 - Anyone interested?



## Grassi21 (Sep 25, 2009)

I need to be back in Southbury by 10:15.  I'm open to locations. Trumbull?  Where's Waldo?  Upper Gussy in Newtown?  Other ideas?  Looking for a start between 7 and 8AM and a 2-3 hr. ride.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 25, 2009)

Like that errant "e" in the thread title?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 25, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Like that errant "e" in the thread title?



I thought it was some sort of virtual bike ride on the internet or something.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 25, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I thought it was some sort of virtual bike ride on the internet or something.



Wanna fix it for me Bri?  Pretty please?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 25, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Wanna fix it for me Bri?  Pretty please?



Since you asked nice.

Sorry I can't do tomorrow morning.  Might get out for a rail trail ride with my wife in the late morning though.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 25, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Since you asked nice.
> 
> Sorry I can't do tomorrow morning.  Might get out for a rail trail ride with my wife in the late morning though.



Nice.  Rip it up guys.

I was just putting it out there.  I will probably end up riding Waldo solo.  Which is cool with me...


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 25, 2009)

i could be down for an AM ride. would have to be home by 10ish.

trumbull would be fun, i don't know it like the back of my hand but could fake it.
but i could do waldo or somethng in same general area.  never been to gussy but like to try new things.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 25, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> i could be down for an AM ride. would have to be home by 10ish.
> 
> trumbull would be fun, i don't know it like the back of my hand but could fake it.
> but i could do waldo or somethng in same general area.  never been to gussy but like to try new things.



What time do you want to get started?  I don't know Gussy yet.  I was hoping to entice Woodcore on this one as a guide.  We could do a down and back on Waldo in 1.5 hr.  Maybe a bit more since it sounds like we are both getting back into shape.  

So doing some math...

Waldo - If we start between 7:30 and 8 we could be done between 9 and 9:30.
Trumbull - I can stat almost anytime.  But I would need to be in the car and rolling by 9:45.

I'm open...


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 25, 2009)

you just did waldo and i have not done Trumbull yet this year. 

how about trumbull @ 7:30?


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 25, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> you just did waldo and i have not done Trumbull yet this year.
> 
> how about trumbull @ 7:30?



cool with me.  do you have directions?  is it that commuter lot right off of 25?


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 25, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> cool with me.  do you have directions?  is it that commuter lot right off of 25?



yes, get off the daniels farm road exit on 25, turn right (assuming u come from north) then a quick left into the parking lot.

see u @ 7:30.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 25, 2009)

http://maps.google.com/maps?oe=utf8...1.252379,-73.200799&spn=0.00313,0.008669&z=17


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 25, 2009)

You guys want to ride The Gussy tomorrow? I'm willing to play tour guide.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 25, 2009)

gussy would be fine with me. just give me an address and time, i'll be there.  grassi doesn't appear to be online, not sure if we can get confirmation from him before the AM.


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 25, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> gussy would be fine with me. just give me an address and time, i'll be there.  grassi doesn't appear to be online, not sure if we can get confirmation from him before the AM.



We could meet at the Blue Colony Dinner just off I-84 exit 10 around 7:30. I can lead you guys into the parking area from there. Hopefully we can get a reply from Grassi.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 25, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> gussy would be fine with me. just give me an address and time, i'll be there.  grassi doesn't appear to be online, not sure if we can get confirmation from him before the AM.





WoodCore said:


> We could meet at the Blue Colony Dinner just off I-84 exit 10 around 7:30. I can lead you guys into the parking area from there. Hopefully we can get a reply from Grassi.



Gussy would rock.  Meeting up at Blue Colony sounds like a plan.  See you guys at 7:30.


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 25, 2009)

10-4, Upper Gussy it is. 

7:30 at the Blue Colony. Look for a green Outback with bike on the roof....


----------

